# Kitchen Rattles



## austerj5v (Feb 2, 2009)

Advice needed please. We have just picked up a new Autorail Chieftain which has lovely metal plate and cup racks. What is the usual way of stopping plates and cups rattling? Do you have to put some of that non slip mat between every thing or do you pack everything away and only put things in the racks when you stop.

Oh and finally. Guess what? Yes the cab radio reception is really poor. This is pretty bad on such an expensive item. When will the manufacturers stop taking the mick. We had the same problem on the last MH Ace 680FB. Did not expect it on this one though.


----------



## Kiter (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi 

Yes most annoying isn't it! 

Our kitchen rattles too. We have a 57 plate Autocruise Stardream and we have to pack slip matting around the crockery etc. Also the radio is more than useless! When I queried this with my dealer he said that it's because the manufacturer hides the aerial inside the roof fabric.We take a few CD's with us to play on route.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Small squares of non slip mat work for us


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I took the racks out of my Mohican and just piled the plates up with slip matting in between, done the same with the current van.

The radio problem is well covered on other threads on here if you search. I would make the dealer fix it if you can, though stories of dealers having succeeded are thin on the ground. It may just be that the aerial is not connected but the Fiat electronics do also interfere, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Two things I've found useful: cheap mousemats ( picked up at conferences) and the polystyrene bases that bought pizzas etc come on- saved over the years.

Both wedge neatly between plates and stop rattles and ( usually) stop plates jumping out of the rack when you go over a bump.

G


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

Kitchen rattles all contribute to enjoyable motorhoming, both my wife and I take a pride in trying to pack our motorhome to eliminate rattles. 

Tea cloths, kitchen roll & tissues all play a great part in eliminating these. What would we talk about if we didn't have a good rattle?

Regards

Drew


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Bubble wrap; we recently emptied our MH to have its first habitation check done (passed with flying colours), and I could not believe how much bubble wrap was in it. It does however stop crockery rattling.
I was going to also suggest turning up the radio, but then I read the other bit of your post!
Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't mind the rattles I can identify but the ones that scare me are the ones we can't find a source for.

I belong to the school of thought that reckons every unidentified rattle might be a bit of the van about to come off ( at speed.....)

I spent 2 years being concerned by a slapping/ flapping noise as we went round certain bends and have only just worked out that it is the dustpan banging against the wall where it hangs.

G


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I made placemats with fancy dishclothes. Cut the dishcloth just bigger than the plate and then cut same size of plain fabric. Joined them together three quarters of the way....the plate can then slip in the "pillowcase" So when you take the plates out of the cupboard they are in their placemat! No rattles.


----------

